# A.o.r.t.a. 2011!



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

_Cross-post from another thread; just want to be sure we get the word out:_

A.O.R.T.A 2011 will return to Bent Creek Trails in Asheville, NC for a weekend of riding.
Date is May 13th - 15th, 2011. Other rides/days can also be arranged.
Check out the website: www.MTBTandems.com/aorta.html
Please email us if you're intersted in attending. 
We are looking forward to seeing many of you again and getting some riding in!
Thanks!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Some day when you make it out west, we'll join ya.

Until then, we'll have to get our local (little) group of tandems together. Hopefully springtime out near Grand Junction (hint Chris & Heather) and then Winter Park in the fall.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We are trying to work it out so as to spend the week after AORTA in the NC, GA, SC area.

Thinking about, AORTA, then Monday an easy ride like Tsali or similar, Tues, Wed some other riding, maybe Pinhotti, Fats, or other area trails. Possibly changing up the overnight stop.

End of the week try and get in to the GTR and ride the road tandem, but head out either Saturday night after any fun stuff or early Sunday morning.

So any other AORTAites, toying with similar thoughts of riding the area after the AORTA event?

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Pat and I have been told DuPont trails are a must see when in the area. We are toying with staying an extra day or two to ride there. GTR is in the wrong direction for us.
Ed and Pat Gifford


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Local guy here..*

Dupont is awesome for tandem mtb. We will be around and would be happy to guide you folks through the maze that is Dupont.
If you do not have someone to show you around Dupont you will be looking at a map way to often.
I do not think 12 Hours of Tsali conflicts this year with this wk-end.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Thad, no substitute for local knowledge. We are a little intimidated by your post elsewhere on beating the Applegates. We are not in their league, so we may be way too slow for you. We were doing Dupont as a sort of " wind down "from AORTA.Think it over and no problemo if you change your mind. We certainly would like a route suggestion in Dupont none the less.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem
Toms River, NJ


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Ed, have you two set your planned dates yet. If so, maybe we can ride a couple of additional days together, if we can work it out on this end.

We'd be open to most all trails in the area, 

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Paul and Jeannie,
So far our plan is to arrive at BCL on Friday for AORTA. This year we will take 2 instead of 3 days to get there and forgo the other riding stops on the way down. We have fri, sat, sun at BCL and check out or extend our stay on monday. If nothing is available at Bent Creek we would look for a hotel/motel close by. Our thought is to ride Dupont after AORTA. Not knowing how big or diffucult it is and how we will feel after AORTA it saves us cancellation fees. Our intent is to ride and enjoy the terrain at a slower pace. If this sounds good to you guys we would love to have your company. We can discuss this more as time goes on. Let me know your plans and what you both think.
Ed and Pat


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Well now,*



giff07 said:


> Thanks for the offer Thad, no substitute for local knowledge. We are a little intimidated by your post elsewhere on beating the Applegates. We are not in their league, so we may be way too slow for you. We were doing Dupont as a sort of " wind down "from AORTA.Think it over and no problemo if you change your mind. We certainly would like a route suggestion in Dupont none the less.
> Ed and Pat Gifford
> the Snot Rocket tandem
> Toms River, NJ


 Truthfully there are not many people in the Applegate`s league and we surely are not. We just know them and my stoker used to work with Andy which is how we picked up their old tandem.
Im mostly just full of sheeeeaatt, but do love riding our tandem. We will hopefully touch base with y`all and set something up..


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thad and Paul,
As the date for AORTA approaches I will PM you both our final plans along with cell# and email so we can hook up for a "Tour de Dupont".
Ed and Pat


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Good Deal*



giff07 said:


> Thad and Paul,
> As the date for AORTA approaches I will PM you both our final plans along with cell# and email so we can hook up for a "Tour de Dupont".
> Ed and Pat


 A relaxed easy tour of Dupont would be awesome..the terrain other than a few trails which we would skip is very flowing and generally buff, swoopy curvy without super major climbs but that`s relative to what you generally ride.
Doing a Monday ride would be cool as i could have an excuse to take a day off work..
Thad


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds good to us. Any input Paul and Jeannie? Maybe the Judds and the Nutts might be interested also. Anyone????????:thumbsup: 
Ed and Pat


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We have never ridden Dupont, sounds like fun.

As tame as it can be, we have never ridden Tsali on the tandem, so we may hit there also..

Considering some other spots too. Ed are you and Pat calling Aorta your southern most point, or might you consider possibly spending a night and some riding in Elijay.

We stayed here last fall, cool riding, cool people and killer food.
http://www.mulberrygap.com/
Maybe some AORTA folks would like a day or two here also.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks great! We will look at distances and check it out. Let you know what we decide.
Ed


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

There is something for everyone to do at DuPont - ride/hike/waterfall watching. Thad has great knowledge of WNC trails and can show you some of the best routes.

:thumbsup: 

A few folks know I'll be out of the area this year. I'm sure going to hate not seeing ya'll!


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

Dupont is cool. We have ridden there for the last couple of years. I am not sure if we are going to be able to take any time extra time off and ride Dupont like we did last year. Work is making me work.

Cheers

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QfxvX9v5Eux9tF3JjRX1S9tz4jklAMNnXxUwFAg9bYw?feat=directlink


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Paul Knudsen (PMK) has graciously agreed to do a suspension setup clinic on either Friday or Saturday of the AORTA weekend. This will be an informal how-to on setting up your tandem suspension (rear and/or front) for your team weight, riding, and preferences. Plus, folks will get to tap into his quite substantial knowledge on suspension settings and setups. This will be hands-on event, so bring your tandem (obviously), stoker (more obviously), and supension pump(s) to the clinic. Jeanne has suggested some additional entertainment for the stokers, but we DWC's haven't come up with anything for that yet...
If you're interested in taking part in this, please let me know so we can have enough materials available.
It's not very often that one can get this sort of professional input on suspension setup!
Thanks Paul!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ed and Pat Gifford will be there, pump in hand. Thanks Paul and Alex!:thumbsup:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Alex and I talked a bit about this. With a bit of luck, we'll accomplish a quick explanation of some setup details. Then find a few trail features to "test" your settings. Ideally each team will be able to ride some more that day and apply or further fine tune from the basic setup.

Maybe Jeanne will translate all the captain jargon into stoker terms..."It feels worse, it feels better, too bouncy, that hurts my back, I'm not sure, maybe it's better"...how difficult can it be?

Seriously though, I hope this is an added item of value to a great weekend of riding planned by Alex and the MTBTandems crew.

PK


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hell yeah, that sound great! Will Paul accept payment for this service in beer?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

clj2289 said:


> Hell yeah, that sound great! Will Paul accept payment for this service in beer?


As his self-appointed part-time agent, I am authorized to accept beer on his behalf. He prefers imports.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Being from Georgia and Paul from Florida do you consider New Jersey beer an import or just bottled pollution??????????? 
Ed


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> Being from Georgia and Paul from Florida do you consider New Jersey beer an import or just bottled pollution???????????
> Ed


CLJ and his wife are also from Florida...their other hobby is making beer, very good stuff, at least the one I tried, I will say.

I'll let CLJ field the beer questions, about the only bottled items I get from New Jersey are Bel-Ray suspension fluid, and when available the best chocolate milk from grass fed non hormone injected cows.

CLJ knows I'm a cheap date...cold Bud works for me after a ride, the good stuff s for dinner time.

You know maybe this suspension seminar should have a multiple choice test, could keep you less distracted by the beer.

PK


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Local says: Get a growler

http://wedgebrewing.com/Wedge_Brewing/Welcome/Welcome.html

:thumbsup:

(FB 'em for current news. Nice folks - unique place to visit)


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

*now you're talkin'*

That looks cool. We might have to make a field trip into Asheville.


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

*what about FATS?*

We might try to ride FATS on the way home if we can spare the time. That place is the greatest trail I have ever ridden and it is not too far out of the way. PMK, what do you think about doing that?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> Being from Georgia and Paul from Florida do you consider New Jersey beer an import or just bottled pollution???????????
> Ed


Yes


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

*Updated Schedule*

Friday, May 13th 
1:00pm - 3:00pm: Rides at Bent Creek Trails. Choose from 3 different routes. 
6:00pm - 9:00pm:Meet & Greet/Social/Happy Hour/Packet pick up at Bent Creek Community Park or Trails End Lodge. Refreshments provided.

Saturday, May 22nd 
8::00am - 9:00am: Breakfast buffet for guests staying at Bent Creek Lodge
9:00am - 10:00am *ROAD TRIP!* Leave for DuPont State Forest trails 
10:00am: Rides leave from the DuPont State Forest parking lot. Choose from 3 different route options.
1:00pm - 3:00pm: Grilled lunch at the trailhead 
1:00pm - 4:00pm: Afternoon rides at DuPont. 
4:00pm - 5:00pm: Return to Asheville area 
7:00pm - 8:00pm: Social hour/happy hour at our dinner host location. Refreshments provided.
8:00pm - 9:30pm: Dinner buffet/banquet at our host dinner location in Asheville. 
Announcements - Door Prizes
9:30pm - ???: Enjoy Asheville's night life!

Sunday, May 23rd 
8:00am - 9:00am: Breakfast buffet for guests staying at Bent Creek Lodge. 
9:30am: Rides start from the Rice Pinnacle Trailhead parking lot. Choose from 3 different routes.
12:30 - 2:00pm: Picnic lunch at Lake Powhatan.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

What is planned by those posting here as far as arriving and heading home.

Any chance of a meet up at FATS for a Thursday ride? Leave FATS area for a Thursday night in Asheville or Friday commute to Bent Creek.

With Dupont on the agenda, what to do Monday if we don't head home? 

The other option might be FATS on Monday and on Thursday hit Tsali or have a planned epic if possible for BC. Is there a way to accomplish an epic at BC? This would give Friday as a sort of a recovery day prior to Dupont.

Just asking...

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Paul,
When are you and Jeanne planning to arrive?


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Paul,
Pat and I changed our arrival date to Thursday at Bent Creek lodge. we are checking out Monday at this point. We figure to acess the situation and decide on our other options at that point. 
Ed and Pat


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> Paul,
> When are you and Jeanne planning to arrive?


Trying to decide...If not for having to go away for work the following weekend, it would have been Aorta Fri, Sat , Sun. Play on your local trails and then hit the GTR if we had gotten in.

But...GTR is out since work says go to California, so, being stupid us, I'm trying to talk stoker Jeanne into maybe Pisgah on Thursday, Bent Creek or Tsali Friday, Dupont Saturday, Sunday Bent Creek, Monday Fats, with Monday afternoon driving, hopefully getting us home to West Palm Beach around 9pm.

When are you arriving? You are a busy person / family. Would you like to take your boys and ride the day before AORTA at Bent Creek? My harassing them could give you and your wife a moment of rest before the big event. Better yet, I'll drag Chris and Monica in as chaperons and we'll take the boys on trails that aren't flat. Will you have their new SS rigids ready by then:thumbsup: ?

Truth be told, we are still undecided on a final plan, but will consider what others would like also.

Then again, Mulberry Gap with a day on Pinhoti could be fun too.

There are so many good places to ride in that area.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> Paul,
> Pat and I changed our arrival date to Thursday at Bent Creek lodge. we are checking out Monday at this point. We figure to acess the situation and decide on our other options at that point.
> Ed and Pat


No problem. Are you driving direct with plans to hit Bent Creek on Thursday, or is there leeway on the arrival at Bent Creek?

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

We are leaving here Wednesday with a stopover somewhere over half way down and then arriving @ BCL on Thursday. Time TBD
Ed


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> We are leaving here Wednesday with a stopover somewhere over half way down and then arriving @ BCL on Thursday. Time TBD
> Ed


:thumbsup:

BTW, any other Northeast folks attending?

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

None that we know of- Youse guys are stuck with us guys! Paul and Alex, please keep us in your loop for Thursday plans as it may determine our arrival time at BCL. Thanks!
Ed and Pat Gifford


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> None that we know of- Youse guys are stuck with us guys! Paul and Alex, please keep us in your loop for Thursday plans as it may determine our arrival time at BCL. Thanks!
> Ed and Pat Gifford


Will do on keeping communication open.

With as many DOGS there are, I'm left to wonder why a bus wasn't chartered and loaded with tandems. Let them drive both ways, split the fee.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think a lot of it has to do with time off from work, the state of the economy, and the distance to travel. With us being retired it solves a couple of those issues. If we were not we probably would be MIA also. We really love the N Carolina/ East Tenn. area and in a past life( Much younger and BC(before children)) would visit the Nantahala area for kayaking. 
Ed and Pat


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> We are leaving here Wednesday with a stopover somewhere over half way down and then arriving @ BCL on Thursday. Time TBD
> Ed


Looks like we will also be on the road on Wednesday. Trying to get a pre AORTA ride in on Thursday.

Considering Tsali as an easy stretch of the legs ride. Unfortunately I believe Thursday is the shorter easier loops.

PK


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

*AORTA lodging*

Anyone interested in sharing the Luhn House w/us? There are no more rooms at the lodge but this is a 3 bedroom house on site.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Deleted previous travel plans

Deciding on new plan.

Looking like possibly riding two days at FATS on the way up.

JK&PK


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

*Other area happenings*

Jennifer and I are still working out the details of what we will do after AORTA and one of the things I bumped into is http://theassaults.com/mtmitchell. Sadly it isn't the http://www.blueridgeadventures.net/oramm/ which doesn't happen until late July. It still looks like fun. Anyone ever ridden up and willing to share some pointers?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

*Sort of final schedule for AORTA 2011:*
*Friday, May 13th* 
10:00am - 1:00pm Rides at Bent Creek Trails. Choose from 2 different routes.

4:00pm - 5:30pm Suspension setup workshop and dissussion at Trails End Cabin.

6:00pm - 9:00pm Social hour/happy hour at Trails End Cabin. Dinner & Refreshments provided.

*Saturday, May 14th* 
8::00am - 9:00am Breakfast buffet for guests staying at Bent Creek Lodge

9:00am - 10:00am ROAD TRIP! Travel to DuPont State Forest trails

10:00am Rides leave from the DuPont State Forest parking lot. Choose from 3 different route options.

1:00pm - 3:00pm Picnic lunch at the trailhead

1:00pm - 4:00pm Afternoon rides at DuPont, or return to Asheville for sight-seeing

7:00pm - 8:00pm Social hour/happy hour at our dinner host location. Refreshments provided

8:00pm - ??? BBQ Dinner from 12 Bones Barbeque at our host dinner location.
Announcements - Door Prizes

*Sunday, May 15th* 
8:00am - 9:00am Breakfast buffet for guests staying at Bent Creek Lodge.

9:30am Rides start from the Rice Pinnacle Trailhead parking lot. Choose from 3 different routes.

12:30 - 2:00pm
Picnic lunch at Lake Powhatan

_*Looks like weather may be an issue one or two days, but hey, there's lots to do in Asheville! Looking forward to seeing many of you there!*_


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We had a great time. Like last year Bent Creek was a hoot to ride. Sam took us on the local trails he knew we would love riding. Like last year, he kept the group together while keeping the pace fast. Mechanicals slowed it a bit.

Day 2 at Dupont was over the top for a great ride with some fast and experienced riders leading the rides on their single bikes. For us I would say Dupont is one of the best tandem rides we have ever been on. Technical features wise, we rode miles of technical stuff. Only Santos Vortex freeride section has been more technical (but it's only a few miles max).

AORTA 2011 is the year of broken chains. The climbs were long and sometimes steep. I still believe I saw a rope from God pulling Chris and Monica (Team Just Brew It) up the slickrock to the top. Now back at sea level, I could have been anaerobic at altitude possibly too. Regardless of the method, they rode to the top in a most impressive fashion.

Others will likely back me up, Dupont was a great ride.

The food...every time Kelley fed us, the food was awesome. Not only awesome but plenty to choose from variety wise, with enough on hand to replenish so many tired bodies.

I'm not positive but I do not believe there were any serious injuries, though we had one close call where a Ventana jetisoned the Captain off a bridge into a stream. Being the one directly behind them I watched it all...pretty freaky and scary, followed by the stoker yelling out "I need a picture" while the bike is hanging from the bridge and I'm helping to pull her Captain out of the stream back onto the bridge.

The downside is of course the travel time. We headed to AORTA allowing us to ride FATS near Augusta. We were able to get two of the loops ridden before heading to Asheville. These were some very nice trails to ride. My personal preference would be for less whooped sections, regardless they are still fun and tandem worthy.

I'm confident more posts will follow. For those that could not make the event we missed you. The MTBTandems crew and helpers put together a great event.

JK&PK


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

Paul, thanks for the kind words. DuPont is always really nice to ride, but our guided tour tops all of the other rides we have done there. AORTA was even better this year thanks to all of the hard work from Alex and the Nutts. A big thanks to Alex, Kim, Kelly (food), Eric and Jim (guides).

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Pat and I second everything thats been said here. We had a wonderful time and couldn't ask for a better group to not only ride with but hang out with post ride. Alex and Kim do an amazing job organizing and tying the whole event together. Met a lot of new folks and had the chance to ride with some that we met last time and talk with regularly here on MTBR and now consider them friends. Pauls suspension clinic was well presented and I think everyone(young and old alike) learned something from it. Dupont is my new favorite place to ride! Chris and Monica, take care of grandma and grandpa til we see you all again(LOL)
We are still on our way home but the 3 day event seems to come and go way too fast!
Thanks again Alex, Kim, Trace, Jim, Eric,Kelley, Sam, and oh yeah, you too AJ 
See you next year.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

clj2289 said:


> Paul, thanks for the kind words. DuPont is always really nice to ride, but our guided tour tops all of the other rides we have done there. AORTA was even better this year thanks to all of the hard work from Alex and the Nutts. A big thanks to Alex, Kim, Kelly (food), Eric and Jim (guides).
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Chris, let's not forget to mention the excellent ride leaders we had on Friday, with Sam spending his entire morning showing us the stuff at Bent Creek, then heading off to work.

Rick, led the Sunday less stress paced ride and ensured the riders had plenty of excitement, plus sore muscles from the climbs.

Sundays low stress ride also had a sweeper that refused to leave a person behind. Lester, made certain all bodies were accounted for. I will say that he did it right, unlike other festivals and events where I have watched sometimes in horror to see the sweep rider on a group ride rocket through the pack heading towards the front.

So Sam, Rick Lester, Jim and Eric, and Mike(?) the laid back group leader at Dupont, you guys along with Kelley made this event very special to every rider.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> Pat and I second everything thats been said here. We had a wonderful time and couldn't ask for a better group to not only ride with but hang out with post ride. Alex and Kim do an amazing job organizing and tying the whole event together. Met a lot of new folks and had the chance to ride with some that we met last time and talk with regularly here on MTBR and now consider them friends. Pauls suspension clinic was well presented and I think everyone(young and old alike) learned something from it. Dupont is my new favorite place to ride! Chris and Monica, take care of grandma and grandpa til we see you all again(LOL)
> We are still on our way home but the 3 day event seems to come and go way too fast!
> Thanks again Alex, Kim, Trace, Jim, Eric,Kelley, Sam, and oh yeah, you too AJ
> See you next year.
> ...


Don't provoke them Ed

PK


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

PMK said:


> Chris, let's not forget to mention the excellent ride leader we had on Friday, with Sam spending his entire morning showing us the stuff at Bent Creek, then heading off to work.
> PK


Very glad to show off our trails to such a nice group of people. 
I enjoyed the ride & that is what its all about.

Maybe next time I join you guys, 
I'll find somebody willing to let me be Captain! :thumbsup:
I'm tired of climbing these hills without a stoker 

Cheers²
Sam


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

PMK said:


> Chris, let's not forget to mention the excellent ride leaders we had on Friday, with Sam spending his entire morning showing us the stuff at Bent Creek, then heading off to work.
> PK


Paul, true dat! How could I forget Sam. We had an epic wreck on that ride. So fun!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Hollis said:


> Very glad to show off our trails to such a nice group of people.
> I enjoyed the ride & that is what its all about.
> 
> Maybe next time I join you guys,
> ...


Alex will do it...besides, doesn't he owe you something for putting up with us.

Now if you want to try being a stoker, I know of a Black Superdust Ventana that will get you to the bottom from 5 points quickly. More than happy to show you a new version of your trail.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey, just wanted to say THANKS to everyone that joined us for AORTA 2011. As is obvous from the prior comments, we had some great ride leaders and some great rides.
DuPont was especially good, and I suspect such a road trip will be a part of future AORTA's held in Ashevulle.
PMK also put on a great suspension clinic on Friday, and helped several folks work on their setup over the weekend. He also stopped several times on Sunday to help less experienced teams through some more difficult sections, and went back to check on a taem that flatted towards the end of Sunday's ride. Thanks Paul!
Kelly and Eric and the Cane Creek crew were great, as were all of the ride leaders.
Hosting from Trail's End worked out very well, and let us actually have some fun over the weekend as well.
All-in-all, a great weekend spent with many good friends, old and new.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> Hey, just wanted to say THANKS to everyone that joined us for AORTA 2011. As is obvous from the prior comments, we had some great ride leaders and some great rides.
> DuPont was especially good, and I suspect such a road trip will be a part of future AORTA's held in Ashevulle.
> PMK also put on a great suspension clinic on Friday, and helped several folks work on their setup over the weekend. He also stopped several times on Sunday to help less experienced teams through some more difficult sections, and went back to check on a taem that flatted towards the end of Sunday's ride. Thanks Paul!
> Kelly and Eric and the Cane Creek crew were great, as were all of the ride leaders.
> ...


Alex, my pleasure on the suspension clinic. Next time as we discussed can get more technical.

As for the ride on Sunday, the casual group was a fun group to ride with. While going fast, technical or vertical is often fun, a lot of times it's a blast to just enjoy a good ride. It was a great ride. In regards to assisting when needed or offering line choices, even heard comment of others seeing Jeanne and I ride some stuff other teams were not sure was doable, this is all about raising everyone's enjoyment while riding safe. Ed and Pat could have dealt with the flat alone, we and Lester the sweep wanted to ensure they made it back for lunch:thumbsup:

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

*Sunday Morning Ride*

Tell me this crew was not enjoying their ride...

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Our sweeper and us going back for our photo op.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

AORTA on Saturdays ride at Duponts Ridgline trail.

The videos first half is captured looking forward. The second half is the same exact ride except captured from a second camera facing aft.

Apologies for Jeannes potty mouth.

Watch for the passes. The pass we made on Eric (single bike) was pretty tight as you can hear him scream and my stokers comments. When he passes Team Judd aka Team Just Brew It, well you decide how close they got.

No idea of top speed, but it wasn't that slow.






PK


----------



## J&L (Oct 20, 2010)

One more


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

PMK said:


> AORTA on Saturdays ride at Duponts Ridgline trail.


Looks like a blast. Where do you pay for the decent? Are the climbs just as good?

If next year's AORTA is after school lets out, we're there.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Okayfine said:


> Looks like a blast. Where do you pay for the decent? Are the climbs just as good?
> 
> If next year's AORTA is after school lets out, we're there.


I have some climbing video also.

Our ride leaders took us, or at least three tandems basically straight up the mountain.

As said, I have some climbing stuff and more descending. Plus the real water crossing.

Editing is a pain.

PK


----------



## Rorschach1 (Sep 19, 2011)

More pictures from AORTA. Sorry about the delay, but we just got busy after getting back from our trip. We really enjoyed it, and we are riding MTB more and more. It is more fun than road now. Let me know if there is a problem with this link, and hopefully anyone can download a full pic if you like. 
I can't post links due to this being my second posting, so add https:// to the front of the link below.
Thanks for the memories, for mtbtandems.com in putting it together, and Paul for sharing tandem info.
Regards,
Trey & Haydeé

picasaweb.google.com/106334027965657552844/AORTA2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCKul5evK0aqMrQE#


----------

